# Diff. between Do!Aqua and ADA diffusers



## discuskid (Jun 17, 2009)

Im about to set up my Co2 system and im looking at glass diffusers and i want to know if theres a difference (performance wise) between the ADA Pollen Glass and the Do!Aqua Co2 Diffuse.

Thanks


----------



## discuskid (Jun 17, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## trong (Aug 8, 2006)

the ones i use are from green leaf and they are great. way cheaper too. they are also very helpful in choosing the right one. as far as size go bigger if your on the cusp


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

discuskid said:


> Im about to set up my Co2 system and im looking at glass diffusers and i want to know if theres a difference (performance wise) between the ADA Pollen Glass and the Do!Aqua Co2 Diffuse.
> 
> Thanks


ADA are much better and finer bother in performance and quality. But if you are talking about the do!aqua music notes diffuser, they are the worse I had ever used even though they are very cheap. I do highly recommand the do!aqua CO2 diffuser parts number 140-101, this is a bubble counter and diffuser all in one yet the performance + pricing are not so bad.


----------



## discuskid (Jun 17, 2009)

armedbiggiet said:


> ADA are much better and finer bother in performance and quality. But if you are talking about the do!aqua music notes diffuser, they are the worse I had ever used even though they are very cheap. I do highly recommand the do!aqua CO2 diffuser parts number 140-101, this is a bubble counter and diffuser all in one yet the performance + pricing are not so bad.


Its down to these two:
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product_info&cPath=65_66&products_id=347

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product_info&cPath=2_15&products_id=388
I have a feeling ima go with the second one BUT who knows


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

left one is the one I was talking about the right one is the music note.







All in one!







Another one I like from ADA. Bubbles are very fine.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I have not get that one yet so I don't know how it works but I am sure the second one would be better in some way as what you pay is what you get.


----------



## discuskid (Jun 17, 2009)

armedbiggiet said:


> I have not get that one yet so I don't know how it works but I am sure the second one would be better in some way as what you pay is what you get.


Very true, i try to explain that to my dad he cant figure how i want to spend 55 dollars on a little glass thing that makes bubbles[smilie=l:


----------



## discuskid (Jun 17, 2009)

BTW does the all in one diffuser come with the check valve thats in the box?


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

armedbiggiet said:


> ADA are much better and finer bother in performance and quality. But if you are talking about the do!aqua music notes diffuser, they are the worse I had ever used even though they are very cheap. I do highly recommand the do!aqua CO2 diffuser parts number 140-101, this is a bubble counter and diffuser all in one yet the performance + pricing are not so bad.


Agree with the above on the do! aqua music glass diffuser. I have both the ADA and do!aqua diffuser. The latter is gathering dust in my garage. You are really much better off with the ADA diffuser. For small tanks, this one is my favorite http://www.adgshop.com/Pollen_Glass_p/102-101.htm


----------



## discuskid (Jun 17, 2009)

well that settles it, ima go with the ADA one ill probally have it by next week so ill post pics then.

BTW does anyone know if i should get the ADA gray parts tubing or will normal Co2 tubing fit on a pollen glass?

Also doesn anyone now if ADG has a retail store where i can pick up the pollen glass or do i have to get it shipped? 
(i live about a hour from the actual showroom...)


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

You can pick up at ADG, however their store has moved from the old location to 288 South and Sam Houston Pkwy - I think. You can email Jeff for directions.

I recommend silicone tubing as its very hard to make standard CO2 tubing fit the diffuser. You can get the clear or white silicone tubing from the scientific supply places like here http://vwrlabshop.com/vwr-silicone-tubing/p/0013702/ . The grey tubing just looks to ugly to my eyes.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

discuskid said:


> well that settles it, ima go with the ADA one ill probally have it by next week so ill post pics then.
> 
> BTW does anyone know if i should get the ADA gray parts tubing or will normal Co2 tubing fit on a pollen glass?
> 
> ...


I do not want to say it like this because I am selling ADA products too in Seattle area... but yes you better get that as I use to work in the lab and I know that all the higher quality silicon tubes are in grey color just like the ADA kind. They do not change shape like the silicon tube you get from the fish store. Best part is they fit better. Do not use none silicon based tubes... really easy to break the glass when you trying to unplug it after a while.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

discuskid said:


> BTW does the all in one diffuser come with the check valve thats in the box?


Yes it came with it. Again, I know it is a peice little plastic thing but this is the best one I had ever use. Never leak like some other brands cause this is really design for co2 on high pressure not air pumps.


----------



## discuskid (Jun 17, 2009)

anyone know if the ADA pollen glass comes with a checkvalve?


----------

